# hay price per ton



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

here zip code 39845 GA

Hay "bermuda" is 90 $ per tonne
what is bermuda in your area per tonne ? 
i thought it was around 130-150$


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

North, Central and East Texas:
Alfalfa: Small squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 235.00-300.00, 
7.00-10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 180.00-235.00, 5.00-7.00 per bale. 
Large squares: Delivered: Supreme quality 180.00-195.00, instances 200.00-
220.00; Premium to Supreme quality 160.00-180.00; Good to Premium quality 
150.00-160.00; Good quality 130.00-150.00; Fair to Good quality 110.00-130.00. 
Coastal Bermuda: Small squares: FOB: Good to Premium quality 6.00-8.00 per 
bale, instances 9.00-10.00 horse quality; Fair quality 5.00-6.00 per bale. 
Large rounds: FOB: Good to Premium quality 60.00-70.00, few 80.00-85.00; Good 
quality 50.00-60.00; Fair quality 40.00-50.00 per roll. 
Tifton 85: Large rounds: FOB: Good to Premium quality 50.00-60.00.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

tw30 said:


> here zip code 39845 GA
> 
> Hay "bermuda" is 90 $ per tonne
> what is bermuda in your area per tonne ?
> i thought it was around 130-150$


Is that $90 per tonne (2207 lb) or ton (2000 lb)?

There is no Bermuda in our area so I can't help with a comparison.

Jim


----------

